# Place to sell broken MacBooks, MacBook Pro's etc... in Canada



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just an FYI... If you have a Mac portable with a dead screen or logic board or other defect, there's a place in Canada that buys non-working Mac laptops for a decent price called *Laptops Buyer*. 

For example, if my older MacBook Pro 15 suffered the misfortune of a cracked screen, I could still get ~ $500 for it. Nice way to turn it into an iPad. 

There are instant online quotes on their site, and they also buy other brand laptops as well.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for this. I have one, so I'll check them out.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

If you have a 12" iBook G4 with the infamous no video symptom:

Sounds about right at that price.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Pismo in perfect condition rates $25.


----------



## john11 (May 27, 2014)

I know it's an old topic but I would like to share my experience. I sold my water damaged MacBook Pro to this site for $200. Sell MacBook Pro Toronto,Mississauga,Broken,Used Mac,iMac,iPad,Air


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Macfury said:


> Pismo in perfect condition rates $25.


i would buy 2!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I loved the Pismo--I had all of the accessories. Two batteries! Sadly gave way to the power cord yanking on the sound card...


----------

